# Iberital mc2 burrs



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

Looking for replacement burrs in Ireland

Prob is some company's based in UK will not post or the prices are extortionate.

Any ideas please?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phelixhuawei said:


> Looking for replacement burrs in Ireland
> 
> Prob is some company's based in UK will not post or the prices are extortionate.
> 
> Any ideas please?


What do you class as extortionate?

I found this with a quick google , have no idea who they are though

https://a1coffee.net/iberital-mc2-grinder-conical-blades-38rh.html


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I can supply for £20 + postage: conical burrs, 30x38mm RH.

Will need to find out postage cost.

Allow 1 week max. from order.

PM me....


----------



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks espressotech

I can't send a pm, you need to clear space


----------



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

20 pounds postage is a bit stiff


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phelixhuawei said:


> 20 pounds postage is a bit stiff


ill rephrase my original post

where do you think you can get them cheaper then


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

I read that response as £20 for the burrs plus postage costs.


----------



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

No lad. The postage was 19.99. I,m fecked if I,LL give them that


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phelixhuawei said:


> No lad. The postage was 19.99. I,m fecked if I,LL give them that


Read it again.

He said he will find out what the postage is and let you know. Not that the postage costs is £20


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Read it again.
> 
> He said he will find out what the postage is and let you know. Not that the postage costs is £20


Think he may be talking about the a1 link.


----------



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

Yep. Was on about postage cost


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

have just emptied inbox !

will visit post office today......


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Postage to Ireland (Eire )for these burrs is: 1st class £5.00; !st class signed for £9.00

PM me......


----------



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

Let me know how you would like to receive payment?


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

@espressotechno do you still have extra this burrs? my friend want to buy for his mc2 iberital.


----------

